# Making your own wooden ware and extractors!



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

I dont mind working with wood, infact, I love doing things that keep me busy, I hate sitting around!! I was in home depot yesterday and looking at the price of pine boards, 
1x8, 1x10 and other pieces. The thing I found is its almost cheaper for me to buy unassembled hive bodies/supers than it is to buy the boards, rip them down and so on. Trust me, if I can make it and save a few bucks, I will. Now I see that some people use plywood to make the bodies, how well do they hold up? What size do you recommend, I assume something close to 3/4"? 

What wooden ware would you recommend just buying over making? I am going to make my own SBB and hive tops as I can make a lot for way cheaper than buying them. I am making my own elevated hive stands since the metal comes free (break away posts for mounting traffic signs, the more accidents, the more hive stands I can make!!) and I am going to make my own extractor since I dont want to spend the coin being I am just a hobbiest!!

Just picking peoples brains that are in the know!! Oh Ya, I used someones plans on here (cant pull the name up, but thank you anyhow!) and made 4 nucs yesterday. 

Another question, would it be a bad thing to make hive bodies out of redwood? Just curious!! Thanks for any responses in advance!!...............Jason


----------



## chrisreedtn (Apr 11, 2010)

home depot wont do anything for you price wise. I only purchase wood there if i have too, but not much or often.

Best lumber is from a mill, craigslist seems to be a cheap source for me. alot of people who saw wood in this area have lots of 1X "scraps" (sometimes anything less than 8') I bought approx 1000 board feet the other day for 75$. Now this is true 4/4 lumber, not 3/4 they have at home depot. It doesnt have to require a planer though, you could leave it thick if you wanted. And you could leave it rough also. And you dont have to cut "Joints" if you dont want to either, but it will sure last alot longer if you do. You can make almost all parts out of any scraps, dirt cheap. construction sites could also render some cheap scrap lumber also. I wouldnt use plywould though, not very stable in the elements.

Frames..... Just buy them.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Thanks Chris!! Ya, I have no need to build the frames, they are cheap enough to not just buy them!! I'll check around craiglist for boards. I have an old shed that came down with lots of good barn wood, gonna check that out after work tomorrow to see if any of it would be good enough for a few bodies!! Have a good one!.............Jason


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

If you can get the wood cheap enough, anything is cheaper to build than buy. However, you have to factor in the time costs too.


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

I can build them cheap enough, its all the time involved that dont add up when you figure it out. That said, they get any more expensive and im going to have to make them. $14 even $16 and higher, its getting out of hand? I think you can almost buy poly and not have to paint ect. and be ahead pretty soon.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Another nice thing about all mediums, is there is a lot less waste making a medium box. You cut a 7 1/4" board (1 x 8) down to 6 5/8" by cutting only 5/8" off. Where you cut a 1 x 12 down to make a deep and waste 1 5/8". It would be tempting, when making your own, to just not rip the 1 x 8s and make the frames 6 7/8". But then they wouldn't be standard.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

It makes no sense to buy expensive lumber to make your own equipment. There must be saw mills in California. At a NH mill specializing in kiln dried White Pine, I purchased a bundle of 6'x1x12 for $288. 160 pieces. Works out to $.30/bd.ft.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

Regarding using plywood for hive bodies, here is a recent thread that might be useful: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?255630

Could you use the 1 5/8" ripped off a 1x12 to make telescoping & inner covers, bottom boards, etc.?


----------



## Ray4852 (May 27, 2011)

3/4 plywood is very strong. it last a long time. bees dont care what kind of wood we use.


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

As for making your own extractor, http://www.voiceofthehive.com/VotH/15_1_Voice_of_the_Hive-Roll_Your_own_Extractor.htm is what I built (and I still have it). It isn't "production" quality, it isn't like the awesome steel monsters you can get from Maxant or others, but it is cheap, and it is food grade (stainless steel, food grade nylon are the primary ingredients). Woodenware - I build my own lids and floors, I buy frames and boxes. I can't build them cheaper than I can buy. If your time and electricity are worth anything you might not be able to either.


----------



## Stonewall Acres (May 31, 2011)

When calculating time it takes to make these, you must also take into consideration what it takes to buy them too. For instance, the closest outlet to me is 50 miles away; getting 20 mpg that's 5 gallons at $4 = $20 just for gas...Or $18.50 for shipping. The lumber yard is 1 mile off my normal route to work and back and would cost $0.25 to get it, well you see what I mean.

Plus with most hive body's, you have to assemble them anyway so why not take the extra effort and make something you'll be proud of.

Or maybe find some decent barn boards, maybe glue a few together to make the deep frames, etc. Just some my thoughts.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Could you use the 1 5/8" ripped off a 1x12 to make telescoping & inner covers, bottom boards, etc.? 

Of course. I always did when I was making deeps. But I don't use deeps anymore and I seldom make boxes.


----------



## chrisreedtn (Apr 11, 2010)

I wanted to explain my setup to you so you can see where I am at, and what I believe is the best way to make hive parts (In my opinion) On a larger scale.

I use all mediums (thanks to MB) and I dont make the boxes either (yet, I just havent managed the 2k for a good shaper) But I have a barrage of other tools I have aquired. A cabinet saw with several good blades and dado's, A band saw, and a Jointer, as well as an air compressor. I then purchased two coppies of each piece I wanted to build. I cut one apart at each factory cut, and left one assembled. I figured out that with these tools in X number of complete hives, I would be saving money compaired to purchasing all of X number of hives. The number was actually less than I imagined it would be. And could be cheaper if you bought second hand etc.. A planer and shaper are next on the list. The planer will save money by purchasing rough cut wood instead of having to pay to have it planed. This will be the last purchase and second hand for sure, as these are not cheap, but after 10,000bf @ .20cents or so it will begin paying for itself. The jointer mainly fills this task right now as I dont make bodies. And the shaper, the spindle will allow 3- 3/4 cutters stacked between 3/4 inch spacers. I figure I can make about 5 bodies in about 10 mins, start to finish. At less than 5 dollars a piece. I dont like using the dado for making bodies because you have to keep adjusting, and this takes alot of time when making tight joints. Making them myeslf wont take real long to pay for these tools, and begin saving money. I also bought a small sheet metal brake (50$) to bend the alum, flashing for the top covers. They look alot better with a good bend instead of trying to beat them with a hammer.

This is just my example, nobody has to follow me.. But just to give you an idea of my aspect on building equipment.

If you figure a commercial manufacturer sells an complete 8 frame medium hive for 75$ Not including shipping (which is approx 17.26) by their web site). by purchasing the 2 mediums @ 13.50, and 16 frames @ 17.10, (both cheaper if you buy more) My starting total is = 44.10, I build the top, inner, and bottom for about 10 dollars total (usually), This gives me a total of 54 bucks. 17.00+18.23s&h= 93.13 dollars. theirs vs My 54.00+17.26= 76.26, at total savings of 21.87. Multiply that by say 50= 1093.5. Once I begin building the bodies, subtract 27.00+14.92s&h, or 41.92. (figure off because difference in shipping is minimal, etc..) My total cost doing it that way is (15.20frames+13.77s&h) 28.97 + my approx 10+5 for the bodies= 43.97 Total. Saving a grand total of 49.16 each. Build 50 hives and save 2458$. (forgiving the frames would be alot cheaper if purchased in that large amount.)

Its obviously not worth while to do it this way if you plan to have just a few hives, but If you really plan on getting big, then It can quickly pay for itself. And I dont just use my tools for my beekeeping I live in a 1912 house that I am restoring... So I "Had to have them" for that, So I tell my wife.

I started building my equipment using a craftsman table saw, 400$. And it did ok, just took alot longer to do. But did make for good savings and repeatable cuts. You could use a 100 skil saw and a guide also, and be just fine.. Though its harder to keep your cuts consistant, and takes alot more time because of that. And making box joints this way is impractical.

Hopefully this brings a small bit of insight to you, after typing all this Im not even sure it makes since.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>the planer will save money by purchasing rough cut wood instead of having to pay to have it planed. 

Leave it rough sawn. The bees will propolize it better and that will help prevent diseases. Not to mention the wood will be thicker and provide more insulation.


----------



## chrisreedtn (Apr 11, 2010)

I dont disagree with you on that, But with the rough sawn pine that I get its anywhere from 4/4's to 7/4's. And with the big differences, my box joints will vary from 0 to 3/4 and I would prefer them flush as to not hold water and snow, etc... I could re adjust, and cut deeper joints, but I would have to change it up on every board, cutting down my time. And When cutting enough for 10 bodies at a time, I would have to search thru them like puzzle pieces to figure out which I cut deeper or shallower so they fit together right.

I also plan to sell some of the wooden ware i build, locally... And its alot harder to sell something to people that dont grasp your concept, or when the joints look cheap/week.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

I make my own boxes due to cost of material and cheapness of my labor. I do make a few tops, too. Looks like I need to cut down on honey supers and maybe go all mediums on some hives. I just need to make peace with the framing square..LOL
LtlWilli


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

http://i697.photobucket.com/albums/vv333/acebird1/Hive Bodies/HiveBodies011.jpg

http://i697.photobucket.com/albums/vv333/acebird1/Hive Bodies/HiveBodies012.jpg

These hive bodies were made from all scrap lumber, ¾ pine and ¼ pine plywood on the inside. If you have the time and you value it at 0 dollars than you can make anything cheap. If you are thinking of manufacturing for sale you better sharpen your pencil. It is tough to compete with a big firm that is established.


----------



## chrisreedtn (Apr 11, 2010)

Who said anything about competition with a big firm? I was pretty sure I said sale a few locally. ANd in that respect, not its not hard to compete at all. If I was offering 30$ each hive savings. I would be looking pretty good. Take the people greenbeehives, or whatever that sell a few on ebay. Hell, they quit their day jobs and build and sell hives. There is an amish guy not far from here (2 hours or so) that builds hives with "some savings" and alot of people travel there to get hives, instead of ordering them. Would they/I/you be able to produce the amount needed to compete with WTK, Dadant, Or BM. No, not without a large investment in capital. But they did all start somewhere.

Your hives look nice. And will probably last you a while, But I have built some with butt joints like that, and they are just not strong enough for me. Alot of the first hives I built were that sort of style, except using 1Xlumber, and cutting the rabbit.

Ltlwilli: take a piece of ply wood and set a known square body on it (or what ever piece you are making, then make an outline using 1X3/4 or angle iron, etc... and nail/screw it to the wood making a template. I built one for each piece I was building, and It really helped me speed up on checking square and nailing etc..


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Here is what I found being a cheep woodworker: Get (2) 10’ boards you can get 3 hives / supers ($12 per board here at the lumber store). If you finger joint the boards prior to cutting to depth you can add the plywood and get and inner cover per hive after you cut them apart. One of them take scrap wood and make some triangles for a bee escape. The remainder you can rip to make a telescoping cover with another piece of plywood in the cover. Now you have three hives, two inner covers , one bee escape, one telescoping cover for the $24 of lumber and piece of T1-11 plywood. Cover does not have metal cover but the exterior sheeting holds up well here.


----------



## BoilerJim (Apr 15, 2011)

Everyone is different but for me.....I really enjoy building the boxes, covers, and bottoms. For me that IS part of the hobby I enjoy. When I sit back and watch the girls coming and going and working inside something that I built, it really makes me feel good. Some folks would rather see how quick they can get some honey and not worry about a lot of the stuff that goes into the hobby preceding the honey. I am content and enjoying the journey AND sitting down every evening to read about other peoples adventures in this wonderful hobby I have recently entered.

Good questions BeeGhost. Sorry, I don't know about how the redwood would fare. 

Happy Beekeeping.

Jim Taul


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

As we used to say when I was a rough carpenter, "we ain't building pianos."


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

I build stuff in groups of four to cut down on blade changes. I've found it cheaper and a lot easier to buy boxes. If I could locate nearly free lumber for boxes I might consider it more. Telescoping covers I build and found a local club member who sell the metal for $5 already bent. Screen bottom boards, inner covers, entrance reducers I also build. Includes nucs and 10 frame stuff.

I generally don't take on the task of building anything that I only need one of, however, I'm very much considering building a solar wax melter and taking a brood box and making it into 3 - three frame "queen castle". 

Oh, I did also build two four caster carts that I stack supers, or whatever, on to move them around easier. I built the side a couple inches tall so when I put supers of honey on them it keeps them from dripping on the floor.

The value of painters latex caulk cannot be overrated for those missed cuts prior to painting! 

Something to do in the winter when I can't play with the bees.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>Another question, would it be a bad thing to make hive bodies out of redwood? Just curious!!

I have 50 year plus old supers made of redwood. I have also recently made tops and bottoms out of old surfaced redwood fence lumber. You will have a hard time finding or need a big wallet to buy surfaced redwood for boxes.


----------



## chrisreedtn (Apr 11, 2010)

Michael Bush said:


> As we used to say when I was a rough carpenter, "we ain't building pianos."



Nice!


----------

